# Kony mastermind arrested for public masturbation



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol man im glad i didnt give this guy any of my money

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/03/16/kony-mastermind-arrested-for-public-masturbation


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

He just proved it's not a rumor he is a huge jerk off!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> lol man im glad i didnt give this guy any of my money
> 
> I do not know you Sir, but you should be out of your mind, if planned
> 
> *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sig said:


> mrobson said:
> 
> 
> > lol man im glad i didnt give this guy any of my money
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

mrobson said:


> sig said:
> 
> 
> > lol oh hell no i was the reason the original kony post on here got locked out
> ...


----------

